
What Explains U.S. Mass Shootings? International Comparisons Suggest an Answer - rbanffy
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/07/world/americas/mass-shootings-us-international.html?smid=fb-share&mtrref=www.facebook.com&gwh=33C77FEF9BAAE4D337E0A3852A8F702A&gwt=pay
======
ggm
"there's none so blind, as them that will not see"

Nobody who believes in a higher authority to self control and self actualised
(is libertarian) views is willing to accept or believe this evidence.

I personally believe the last sentence says it all: the pro gun lobby has
decided to rationalise and accept the death toll.

It's not that they don't know: they don't care.

